# Membership cost not posted



## alwysonvac (Feb 26, 2017)

Just a suggestion to include the actually membership cost on the Join/Renew webpage - http://www.tug2.com/JoinTUG.aspx

I was going to direct someone to the SUPPORT TUG! at the top of the TUG page but noticed that the page doesn't state the actual cost under the section "What Is The Cost?" 
The $15 membership fee is only shown after you click "Pay Now". 

Lol, I'm one of those folks that will abandon webpages that force you to a payment page without providing the cost details. Just saying....


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 26, 2017)

nice catch!  im not sure how that got missed, but it most certainly should be in the "what is the cost" section!

ill get it added back.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 26, 2017)

added now...thanks again!


----------

